# pd30 r2 to sst 50



## michael3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, I am new to the mod scene, but who could upgrade my pd30 r2 to an sst 50 and for how much? what would that involve? meaning do you have to change the driver for it or if not how many more lumens would be coming from the current set up? would this change the multimode functions? THanks for whoever can help. I am looking for more output but with something that is close to the same size as the r2 because I like the beam that is produced by the reflector. I wasn't sure if that would be the sst 50 or possibly something else.thanks
Michael


----------



## michael3 (Aug 3, 2010)

so anybody got any ideas? Anybody...?


----------



## John_Galt (Aug 3, 2010)

You would lose output, because the SST LED is less efficient than the XR-E in it.

You would also have to get a very small, new reflector, which wouldn't be able to focus the beam into anything but a large flood.

It would also get hotter faster, due to the decreased efficiency of the SST vs. the XR-E.

There isn't really enough thermal mass or surface are to cool an SST LED run at any higher than what the current system does. Not for very long, anyway (I would guess >5 minutes till it was too hot to handle at 2+ amps).


----------



## michael3 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you for the response. It would lose output even if you used 17670 battery? what about a soeul p7? or besides the r5 xpg got any ideas for a good upgrade? something with close to or more throw and definitely more output?


----------



## red02 (Aug 3, 2010)

michael3 said:


> Thank you for the response. It would lose output even if you used 17670 battery? what about a soeul p7? or besides the r5 xpg got any ideas for a good upgrade? something with close to or more throw and definitely more output?



XRE R2 is pretty much the answer to throw in LEDs. IMO to increase throw you need either a OEM SMO reflector, more current, a larger SMO reflector or preferably some conglomerate combination of the three.

I know next to nothin-- well, nothing about the P7 but the XRE R2 has the greatest surface brightness of the bunch right now. Maybe you can join the quest for the illusive EZ900 XRE R2 dice?


----------

